# Two-piece criss-cross grill shelf?



## hueberttix (Feb 24, 2017)

I like to use my oven to dehydrate meat and fish to make jerky. Until now I have relied on a system of skewers and an oven grill shelf to allow the meat (beef) to dangle from. However, with sliced fish it's not possible to skewer the pieces as the flesh isn't so strong and they often fall down, so I need to lay them on top of the single direction grill rails, but then that invites a similar danger.

My first reaction was to opt for a cooling, where the railings go in both directions. However, to wash such a object would be too much of a chore. I thought it better then to stick to the single direction grill rail system, mounting a second perpendicular to it, that would achieve the same functionality of a criss-cross patterned cooling tray, but that could be separated for easier cleaning.

I am hunting for a specifically designed system that can slot together, but I cannot find one, if such a utility exists?


----------



## Addie (Feb 24, 2017)

How about one of those mesh fish basket they have for the outdoor grill? No room for it to lap over any of the railings in larger open grills. 

And welcome to DC. Lots of information here along with very friendly folks. So stick around and have some fun.


----------



## hueberttix (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm afraid that would only be harder to clean and one of the golden rules to dehydrating to to avoid overlap, so I need a wide surface area (especially as the final product is often a third of what it began as) to work with.

The closest I have found is this unwieldy beast:

Universal BBQ Grill Grate With Adjustable Grid Depth And Width



I'm thinking now, as this product just doesn't seem to exist, to use just one rack, but with tighter rails, that should be easier to find?


----------



## hueberttix (Feb 28, 2017)

Has anybody seen a grill shelf rack that has tighter than usual railing, as seen here toward the middle:

https://cl.ly/0G0H2Y2N143f


----------



## hueberttix (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the background on heat dissipation. However, for me, I don't need heat as I plan to use these for making jerky in the oven and I need the lowest heat setting. The cross-grill design is mostly useful for limp flesh meat like salmon that won't skewer reliably and so must lie flat, hence the need for smaller holes.

My problem is cleaning; the smaller the holes the harder everything is to clean, unlike a single direction grill design, which can easily be wiped in one direction. I am therefore looking for a system that separates so that I can overlap the grill and have the cross-grill design, but when it comes to cleaning it would be like a normal grill as they separate.

However, I can't find such a system.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 24, 2017)

hueberttix said:


> Thanks for the background on heat dissipation. However, for me, I don't need heat as I plan to use these for making jerky in the oven and I need the lowest heat setting. The cross-grill design is mostly useful for limp flesh meat like salmon that won't skewer reliably and so must lie flat, hence the need for smaller holes.
> 
> My problem is cleaning; the smaller the holes the harder everything is to clean, unlike a single direction grill design, which can easily be wiped in one direction. I am therefore looking for a system that separates so that I can overlap the grill and have the cross-grill design, but when it comes to cleaning it would be like a normal grill as they separate.
> 
> However, I can't find such a system.



When you can't find it,McGyver one.

Here's some racks that might work for you.The grid patterns are all different.
All you would need is some twist ties for the corners to keep them connected.

https://www.amazon.com/Nickannys-No...375242&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=wire+racks&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Bakers-Secre...TF8&qid=1490375242&sr=1-3&keywords=wire+racks

https://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-De...=1-1&keywords=excalibur+stainless+steel+trays

I've just bought the Excalibur racks.Clean up was extremely easy with warm water, soap and a brillo pad.Better than the older mesh ones they have.

The only problem I've had with them is timing.Because they are stainless steel the last batch of jerky made was toast. The racks retain heat.
Next batch should be back on track.With a little luck.

Hope this help you.


----------



## hueberttix (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for your help. I did consider layering two of the same racks, but was holding out for something purpose built. I don't make salmon jerky often, so it's not a big deal, but will keep it in the back of my mind some for a future point..


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 24, 2017)

Cast iron is not a very good thermal conductor, at least not compared to other metals such as copper and aluminum.  Aluminum has roughly 3 to 4 times the thermal conductivity of cast iron, and copper has roughly 5 to 6 times the thermal conductivity of cast iron.  Cast iron is a better thermal conductor than stainless steel.  Aluminum is commonly used as a core material in stainless cookware to more evenly distribute heat.

  Source: Thermal Conductivity of Metals

  Here's another link to a Chowhound article on the practical application:

https://www.chowhound.com/post/measuring-practical-heat-conductivity-cast-iron-aluminum-738175

  Thick cast iron is good for searing, as it retains its temperature when food is added.  Although the specific heat (the amount of heat energy required to raise temperature of a material, or conversely the amount of heat energy released) of cast iron and stainless steel are nearly identical, cast iron cookware and grills are much, much thicker (more mass) than stainless cookware.  The thinner (lower mass) stainless cookware will cool much more quickly.

Specific Heat Capacity of Metals Table Chart | Engineers Edge | www.engineersedge.com


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's what I use for fish & jerkey....


----------



## hueberttix (Mar 29, 2017)

Hmm, the one on the left looks like it could be easier to clean. But, that depends on the angle of the punched holes; are they 90 degree punches, or smooth pinched edges?

Fig: 4:
Edge treatments for roll formed parts - The Fabricator


----------

